# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2021)

*Question for folks with shops in non-temperature controlled locations. How many of you use a flammable liquids cabinet to store your thinners, stains, paints, etc? *









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
Holy Great Balls of Fire Batman!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2021)

This is an interesting question for me as I have been thinking about getting a flammables cabinet for my shop for some time now. They are very expensive if you buy one new, I have been looking for a used one without much luck. But I feel it is something I should have especially since my shop is in the basement of my home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 24, 2021)

I currently store such items in a metal cabinet in our basement - it's too cold for some of it to be in the garage in the winter. I do keep some things in the shop when it's warm enough to keep out there, but I try to keep things from freezing.

I would really like to get a flammables cabinet. But, as Greg mentioned, they are quite expensive. I have occasionally seen used ones for sale within a distance that I'm willing to drive, but they've either been too small for my needs or they've been priced nearly what a new one costs. Still keeping my eye out for a good deal on one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 24, 2021)

I store some finishes etc in a wooden cabinet in the garage (no temprature control but stays above 40F). I keep leftover paints, touch up paint, inside on a shelf. My problem is I use them once and then don't use them again until they've already dried up, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 24, 2021)

Not yet doing much finishing other than a wipe on coconut oil. Spray poly. And acrylic paints. Not yet needed. Will likely use one of my commercial lockable fridges for flammable cabinet. Price. Haul-away.only have 1 standard size. 1 double. And one refrigerated prep table... all priced the same. Just passed on one last week. The yard boss said the yard is full...

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 24, 2021)

No cabinet, but I do try to limit the solvents I keep in the basement. Most stay in the shed unless using them, then they go back. Would like to have a cabinet. But just can't afford one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2021)

Given this a lot of thought in the past. Before the move, I kept them in the garage where the temps fluctuated between 45-90, Winter to Summer. I was always a bit concerned on the high end. Actually had a spray can of paint blast on me once, but fortunately was inside of a regular cabinet so the mess was contained. Since the move, I now store fluids in an air conditioned space, so my concern level has dropped considerably. Still think it would be a wise idea. Like others, I have priced them out, and found they are considerably more expensive than they should be! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 24, 2021)

I thought a flammable cabinet would also need some sort of venting though I think most omit. I use a stack of 2 half heights high by 4 across gym lockers I got st an estate sale. Not actively vented but does have louvered slots typical seen on these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2021)

TimR said:


> I thought a flammable cabinet would also need some sort of venting though I think most omit. I use a stack of 2 half heights high by 4 across gym lockers I got st an estate sale. Not actively vented but does have louvered slots typical seen on these.


I dont think they are vented, but the do have a link in the door closer that melts at high heat so the door closes and seals it off. Not being vented keeps the fumes from escaping and making it's way to an ignition source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

